# Movicon als Alternative



## Golden Egg (19 September 2008)

Unser Betrieb überlegt sich Movicon als Alternative zu Wincc und so zu zulegen. 


Also bisher finde ich das Programm nicht schlecht.
Man kann mehrere Steuerungen (nicht nur die S7) ansprechen. 
Zudem hat man auch noch eine viel größere Vorlagenbibliothek. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrung mit Movicon gesammelt? pro/contra

MfG.
Golden Egg


----------



## FrankyB (19 September 2008)

*Movicon ist Fexible*

Hallo,
ich habe Movicon mit einem Vipa Touchpanel kennengelernt und muss sagen das es mir ganz schön auf die nerven gegangen ist. Der download auf das Panel ist mit Active Sync realisiert und dieser Software merkt man an, das sie nicht dafür geschrieben worden ist. Ich habe auf einem Laptop programmiert der nur ein 15Zoll Display hat, da nervten die ständig ausrollenden Seitenleisten mit dem Projektbaum und den Eigenschaften. Wenn der Monitor zu klein ist, kann man die beiden Leisten nicht "Festnageln", sonst sieht man die Arbeitsfläche nicht mehr. Die Variablenverwaltung hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da man sie sehr übersichtlich in Gruppen zusammenfassen kann. Auch das Einfügen eigener Grafiken geht einfach und schnell.Was auch genervt hat ist das man ständig von links nach rechts und wieder zurück musste: Variable oder Objekt wählen rechts->Eigenschaften ändern links, und wieder zurück. Mit einem Leitrechner kann die Software nur über eigene Software (ab400.-Euro pro Lizenz) kommunizieren. Darum haben wir das mit Movicon aufgegeben. Die Onlinehilfe ist eine wunderschöne (zum schmunzeln und grübeln anregende) Übersetzung aus dem Italienischen (mit Englischen einstreuungen). Wie bei allen Objektorientierten Oberflächen, kann auch Movicon keine Ausdrucke von Variableneigenschaften anfertigen. Das kann scheinbar nur die HAKKO-Software VST oder auch WINCC (-Flexible)?? 
Da ich noch nie mit Siemens HMI Software gearbeitet habe, kann ich Movicon nur mit Crimson(von Red Lion) direkt miteinander vergleichen und die haben beide ihre Macken und das Variablen- und Objekthandling ist bei Crimson noch schlimmer!! Aber dafür haben RedLion Panels einen eingebauten Webserver und OPC ist auch kein Problem.
MfG
Frank


----------



## Golden Egg (19 September 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Brigitte (20 September 2008)

Hallo Golgen Egg,

Movicon eine echte Alternative zu Siemens? Naja,...mach da lieber nochmal einen Marktvergleich. Schau mal zu Zenon oder Intouch. Kommt aber auch darauf an, was Du machen willst.

Movicon hat im Vergleich zu anderen Systemem nur wenige und leistungsschwache Treiber. Zum Beispiel haben die immer noch kein Profinet. Auch der Step7-Variablenimport ist nicht komfortabel gelöst: Merging oder automatischer Abgleich Visuprojekt und SPS-Projekt haben die gar nicht. Das Laufzeitsystem ist auch nicht das stabilste. Willst Du auch vernetzen? Dann schau Dir das mal genau an.

Vorteile sind sicherlich, dass Movicon auch unter Windows CE lauffähig ist und das der Editor in der Demo-Variante unentgeltlich und vollwertig nutzbar ist.

So, das war ein kurzer Abriss.
Ciao Brigitte


----------



## Kieler (20 September 2008)

*Movicon*

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Du es jetzt auf einem PC oder oder auf einem Panel einsetzen möchtest.

Ich habe es jetzt im Zusammenhang mit den VIPA Panel's eingesetzt. Es gibt sicherlich einige netten Sachen. Aber im großen ganzen, habe ich beschlossen auf den Einsatz in Zukunft zu verzichten. Es ist mir zu wenig selbsterklärend und die Hilfe ist wirklich lustig. Jenachdem wie weit man in die Thematik einsteickt : erst deutsch, dann englisch ..zum Schluß italenisch 

Soweit ich die Freiheit habe, setze ich auf Panels jetzt wieder WinCCflexible und auf der PC Seite InVISU ein. InVISU besticht durch sein einfaches Konzept, so dass sich auch andere schnell einarbeiten können. Ausserdem kann man alle wichtigen Informationen (Kopplung, Alarme, Rezepte usw.) in Excel berarbeiten und dann einfach über die Zwischenablage nach InVISU holen. Also kein Import/Export usw.


----------



## Golden Egg (20 September 2008)

Naja mein Betrieb schaut sich grad im allgemeinen mal um was es sonst noch so gibt außer Siemens. Weil es nicht gerade günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Steuerungssystemen ist.
Meine Projekt halt hauptsächlich auf Movicon gestoßen weil es mit Steuerungen von verschiedenen Herstellern kommunizieren kann.
Wir suchen nach einem Visualisierungsprogramm was flexibel einsetzbar ist um die Kosten in der Hardware (SPS, Panel,...) senken zu können.

Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative zu WinCCflex?

MfG. Golden Egg


----------

